# quick intro



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

usophunke said:


> Hi I am 32 and have been snowboarding since I was 15 in ny and vt. My daughter is 4.5 years old and started this year to ride. I used to do alot of tricks and now I have changed my riding to clean lines , nice runs, and backcountry terrain. I have 3 decks I ride ....all diff brands, 151 reality onipa'a':cheeky4: for park, 155 head fusion for a bump board and a 157 burton custom x...which is my baby.... all with burton freestyle bindings and burton boots....and I swear by the session gear company.
> 
> I am mostly joining this so I can keep up on info and get trick and teaching tips for my daughter. she rides a burton 101 kids deck with yes burton freestyle bindings....
> 
> well I am sure to be bugging you all with ???'s later


haha welcome to the forums


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site usophunke :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the boarding place to be


----------

